# ZOTAC GeForce RTX 2070 AMP Extreme 8 GB



## W1zzard (Nov 12, 2018)

Zotac's GeForce RTX 2070 AMP Extreme is the highest-clocked RTX 2070 card out there, and its memory is overclocked, too. This results in 7% higher performance than the Founders Edition, which is finally a meaningful increase for an out-of-the-box overclock on GeForce 20.

*Show full review*


----------



## xkm1948 (Nov 12, 2018)

Consider the base level 2070 should be MSRP $499, this card should be marked close to $550. At its current price it is not worth it.


----------



## dj-electric (Nov 12, 2018)

140$ premium over the already fine 499$ versions. This is almost criminal lol....


----------



## Wavetrex (Nov 12, 2018)

First mining-related price hikes, now this... the GPU market has gone bonkers.
"Let's raise the price as much as possible, people will buy it anyway... WHAT CHOICE DO THEY HAVE?"

Intel will only produce a compute chip, AMD is also focused on compute only.
nVidia is sending prices through the Van-Allen belts.

We're screwed.

Guess I won't be buying a 4K display in the next... century.


----------



## ArbitraryAffection (Nov 12, 2018)

$640 and can't beat 1080 Ti.. and 3GB less VRAM. Yeah looks like an amazing deal. Not.

I bought my Vega 56 for £399 ($512), before the 20 series came out, got a Free game with it, and haven't even got a slightest bit of Buyer's remorse because the entire 20 series is just hilariously bad value. 

This card is £570+ ($732) here from my favourite retailer and no free game. 42% more expensive and only ~20% faster than my 56. No thanks Zotac. 

There are some AIB 2070s for £460~ here, these cards actually are pretty good value but still not enough to give me buyer's remorse lol.

Sorry I'm ranting, but I just don't like the 20 series at all.


----------



## jormungand (Nov 13, 2018)

Thanks for the hard work @W1zzard , but that card is not worth in any scenario price/performance.


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Nov 13, 2018)

$640 asking price is too much when its basically a non-FE card with higher memory clocks. For it to struggle in keeping up with the 1080Ti is to be expected but being ~15% faster than the 1080 on all benches in 4K is somewhat within margins of how much the xx70 series have improved over the previous generation.


----------



## The Quim Reaper (Nov 13, 2018)

xkm1948 said:


> this card should be marked close to $550. At its current price it is not worth it.



There isn't a single RTX card worth what they're asking, not one.


----------



## Noztra (Nov 13, 2018)

What is the point of reviewing different AIB's when the conclusion is pretty much the same on every card and they all get the same award? So there isn't any difference between a EVGA, MSI, ASUS card and you should just get one of them? Surely they are some differences between them?

And again how can RTX and DLSS still be considered a positive when nobody has tested it yet and nobody knows how "great" is gonna be? Atm it should be a negative since you can't test and it hasn't been available since launch 3 months ago?

And tbh the awards are kinda useless when 90% of all products reviewed on TPU is getting some kind of award.


----------



## W1zzard (Nov 13, 2018)

Noztra said:


> Surely they are some differences between them?


power, heat, noise, price, looks


----------



## Noztra (Nov 13, 2018)

W1zzard said:


> power, heat, noise, price, looks



And then how does all the cards get the same award then?


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Nov 13, 2018)

hey, at least tell the reviewers for taking their time in getting the review sample, unboxing it, test it thru its paces, tabulate the data & then publishes them for us end users to read up. Normie like you will never understand the lengths people in the tech industry go through just to inform the world whether the product they review make it or break it. Heck, I don't think you're gonna man up in reviewing a product that has garnered enough controversy in both tech industry & community.

Lastly, NOT ALL GPUs are made equal. There are differences down to the quality of the core, memory chips, VRMs etc. I can bet to you even if you ask TPU to bench TWO (2) identical GPUs on the same system, ran all the benches multiple times, the results WILL be different.


----------



## W1zzard (Nov 13, 2018)

Noztra said:


> And then how does all the cards get the same award then?


because all are unbelievably awesome for gaming? the differences are fairly small


----------



## Noztra (Nov 13, 2018)

Tsukiyomi91 said:


> hey, at least tell the reviewers for taking their time in getting the review sample, unboxing it, test it thru its paces, tabulate the data & then publishes them for us end users to read up. Normie like you will never understand the lengths people in the tech industry go through just to inform the world whether the product they review make it or break it. Heck, I don't think you're gonna man up in reviewing a product that has garnered enough controversy in both tech industry & community.



What does that have to do with anything? 

And by the looks of it, you don't think my questions are fair? So what was wrong with my questions?



W1zzard said:


> because all are unbelievably awesome for gaming? the differences are fairly small



But then your metric is wrong then? Shouldn't the 2070 be judged against each other? So people buying 2070 can go on TPU and find out which 2070 is the best? Right now the reviews pretty much states that all the cards are "equal".


----------



## W1zzard (Nov 13, 2018)

Tsukiyomi91 said:


> hey, at least tell the reviewers for taking their time in getting the review sample, unboxing it, test it thru its paces, tabulate the data & then publishes them for us end users to read up. Normie like you will never understand the lengths people in the tech industry go through just to inform the world whether the product they review make it or break it. Heck, I don't think you're gonna man up in reviewing a product that has garnered enough controversy in both tech industry & community.


most people can't imagine the work involved. and then they start benching two or three titles (what no integrated benchmark?), and end up using 3dmark and unigine and call it a day.


----------



## Noztra (Nov 13, 2018)

And btw, thank you for taking the time to answer me.


----------



## W1zzard (Nov 13, 2018)

Noztra said:


> But then your metric is wrong then? Shouldn't the 2070 be judged against each other? So people buying 2070 can go on TPU and find out which 2070 is the best? Right now the reviews pretty much states that all the cards are "equal".


that is roughly correct. you can buy any 2070 and will have the best experience you ever had with a graphics card (except 2080 / 2080 ti).
do you prefer low noise? look for the low noise cards in our results. do you prefer lower temps? look for the cards that got lower temps. want the cheapest? go pick up the cheapest. how can i decide between just those three for you? what if you want the shiny looks of the founders edition? (which is really really good, too)


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Nov 13, 2018)

well, you CAN find a card that has the following: the lowest noise, coolest running, & cheapest would be a "used" GT1030


----------



## Noztra (Nov 13, 2018)

W1zzard said:


> that is roughly correct. you can buy any 2070 and will have the best experience you ever had with a graphics card (except 2080 / 2080 ti).



If you have a 1080/1080ti, then a 2070 wont give the "best experience you ever had", so Isn't that a wrong conclusion? If you have a "lower" card, then surely a upgrade to 2070 will give you a greater experience than previous. But you have to pay premium to get that experience. A 1080/1080ti(even used) will give you the same or better experience at the same cost or lower? 

And like I wrote earlier I still don't get why RTX and DLSS can be listed as positive, when its a "unknown" feature.



W1zzard said:


> most people can't imagine the work involved. and then they start benching two or three titles (what no integrated benchmark?), and end up using 3dmark and unigine and call it a day.



Tbf I wasn't questioning your method, but rather your conclusions.


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Nov 13, 2018)

As I said before, Turing is a brand new architecture that hasn't gotten off its training wheels yet, like how Pascal did. In 2-3 years' time... ray tracing in games will be the new standard & older architectures like Pascal will no longer work properly with those games. Reason why Pascal is still relevant (for now) is its good traditional rasterization performance while Turing is still slightly at best in doing the same. When DXR & ray-tracing games starts coming out, don't say getting a used Pascal GPU is a "mistake" coz that's what folks like you said during RTX 20's launch day... The Internet never forgets.


----------



## W1zzard (Nov 13, 2018)

Noztra said:


> If you have a 1080/1080ti, then a 2070 wont give the "best experience you ever had", so Isn't that a wrong conclusion?


power/heat/noise should be better. plus rtx/dlss when it materializes. you are right of course that the wait for both is taking long, but too many factors at play here to blame a single party.

better experience usually comes with higher price, yes the cards are expensive. if you can't afford that organic buffalo burger you might just go to mcd and might still have a great taste experience. i even went to burger king two days ago and loved my burger


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Nov 13, 2018)

there's ALWAYS a price to pay, whether its your life insurance or your mortgage.


----------



## dj-electric (Nov 13, 2018)

I've seen some valid and some non-valid claims on both sides of this argument.
Personally, i think that asking a 140$ premium over an already great 499$ card like the EVGA Black is absolutely going out of line.
This is both companies greed combined.

For the absolute most of users, both burgers are the same damn burger.
We have rarely seen these absurd kinds of premiums on 750$ cards before.

Slapping awards on products is not to serve readers, but companies, and a decent portion of the reason they send in hardware. It is the ugly naked truth and im fine with it, as long as we get some numbers along the way.


----------



## Noztra (Nov 13, 2018)

W1zzard said:


> plus rtx/dlss when it materializes. you are right of course that the wait for both is taking long, but too many factors at play here to blame a single party.



I agree and that is my point.  I am not blaming NVIDIA for no RTX/DLSS games, but it shouldn't be listed as a positive when its not possible to test it? I would rather say its a negative that you pay a premium for features that aren't available yet. 

When the features become relevant, then they might be a positive, but no one knows atm.



Tsukiyomi91 said:


> As I said before, Turing is a brand new architecture that hasn't gotten off its training wheels yet, like how Pascal did. In 2-3 years' time... ray tracing in games will be the new standard & older architectures like Pascal will no longer work properly with those games. Reason why Pascal is still relevant (for now) is its good traditional rasterization performance while Turing is still slightly at best in doing the same. When DXR & ray-tracing games starts coming out, don't say getting a used Pascal GPU is a "mistake" coz that's what folks like you said during RTX 20's launch day... The Internet never forgets.



I wanna buy your crystal ball. 

In 2-3 years times these cards are outdated, so buying a 2070 for features that is "gonna be great in 2-3 years time" is a really bad argument. In 2-3 years time path-tracing might be the new norm and these cards won't be relevant anymore.


----------



## bug (Nov 13, 2018)

xkm1948 said:


> Consider the base level 2070 should be MSRP $499, this card should be marked close to $550. At its current price it is not worth it.


I thought it should be marked close to $499 
And it would still hardly be worth the money.


----------



## neatfeatguy (Nov 13, 2018)

Noztra said:


> If you have a 1080/1080ti, then a 2070 wont give the "best experience you ever had", so Isn't that a wrong conclusion? If you have a "lower" card, then surely a upgrade to 2070 will give you a greater experience than previous. But you have to pay premium to get that experience. A 1080/1080ti(even used) will give you the same or better experience at the same cost or lower?



If the user that has a 1080/1080Ti doesn't have the ability to draw a conclusion that the 2070 isn't better than what they already have, then the user is to blame.


----------



## bug (Nov 13, 2018)

neatfeatguy said:


> If the user that has a 1080/1080Ti doesn't have the ability to draw a conclusion that the 2070 isn't better than what they already have, then the user is to blame.


2070 is an overall _faster_ card (than the 1080, not the Ti, of course). _Better_, that heavily depends on the context


----------



## Fleurious (Nov 13, 2018)

I just hope consumers are voting with their wallets and not buying these cards (not aimed at Zotac directly but rather nVidia) at current prices.

I’de love to replace my dead 780Ti with something newer than the amd4870 I salvaged, but these prices make that an easy no go.


----------



## EarthDog (Nov 13, 2018)

Why not a 1080Ti or a 1080? Get them before they are gone or your only choice is to sit on a card you can draw faster than....


----------



## jormungand (Nov 13, 2018)

EarthDog said:


> Why not a 1080Ti or a 1080? Get them before they are gone or your only choice is to sit on a card you can draw faster than....


In USA is almost impossible to buy a new gtx 1080 (ti). Maybe second hand ones. Gtx 1080 with a nice deal.


----------



## bug (Nov 13, 2018)

jormungand said:


> In USA is almost impossible to buy a new gtx 1080 (ti). Maybe second hand ones. Gtx 1080 with a nice deal.


Rumor has it they're not being manufactured anymore.


----------



## Wavetrex (Nov 13, 2018)

Only the 2080 Ti is an actual "upgrade".

2070 is more of a *side-grade* to 1080 (if you compare "apples to apples", as in.. let's say Zotac GTX 1080 AMP! Extreme to this one in the review, the difference is small).
I personally have an 1080 AMP! (not extreme) and it easily clocks at 2050, even 2100 if I push the voltage. Not sure what 2070 can offer ... just higher price?

2080 would also be a side-grade to existing 1080 Ti owners, or even a downgrade considering it has less RAM (while being slightly faster in some cases)

So back to 2080 Ti...
DAT PRICE.



Fleurious said:


> I just hope consumers are voting with their wallets and not buying these cards


Unfortunately, it seems that people in the market for high-end have more money than brains, so they are "voting" by actually opening those wallets.

Now it's 1200+ $/Euro ... How much for 3080 Ti ? 1500 ? 2000 ? How about 4080 Ti ? $3000 or $4000 ?

You might say that I'm crazy... that prices cannot go that high.
But remember, there was some time in the past not so long ago a card called GeForce2 GTS, at that time the highest end card available... and it costed $300.
Sure, current cards are much more complex. BUT, for that time, it was the best that can be produced, bar none. And it costed $300.
Currency didn't devalue that much in 18 years.
Inflation adjusted, that's ~$440, still way, way less than what the "best" sells today.

10 more years with this stranglehold monopoly on gaming... and mark my words, you'll see $3000-$4000 "consumer" cards from NV.
(p.s. - They already charge that much or more on "Pro" versions, which are basically the same)


----------



## Fleurious (Nov 13, 2018)

EarthDog said:


> Why not a 1080Ti or a 1080? Get them before they are gone or your only choice is to sit on a card you can draw faster than....



I’ve been keeping my eyes out and came real close on a used evga hybrid 1080ti for ~$650 CDN but didn’t want to worry about the pump.  I don’t trust buying off kijiji or ebay or want to deal with importing stuff from the US so my options are quite limited (albeit self imposed).


----------



## romeozulu (Nov 13, 2018)

@W1zzard

Thanks for the test. I think price/performance discussion is completely irrelevant in this context. Nobody is forced to buy the RTX Cards. Also, nobody needs those cards. It´s a matter of what you want to own and what you are willing to pay for it.


----------



## Cursed (Nov 14, 2018)

@*W1zzard*

Could you explain this to me please?
On first page we see 2070 is priced $499 vs $640 for Zotac, so thats 128% of base level 2070.
On page 33 we see 2070 at 94% (1440p) vs Zotac 100%, so thats  106,4% of base level 2070.
And on page 35  we see that both regular 2070 and Zotac have 100% in perf/dollar (again 1440p).
So how can something that costs 28% more and performs 6,4% better have the same perf/dollar?

If Im not missing anything perf/dollar of this Zotac is 83% of regular 2070


----------



## bug (Nov 14, 2018)

Cursed said:


> @*W1zzard*
> 
> Could you explain this to me please?
> On first page we see 2070 is priced $499 vs $640 for Zotac, so thats 128% of base level 2070.
> ...


$499 is the MSRP for 3rd parties. But the "regular" 2070 in the following pages is actually the 2070 FE.


----------



## Cursed (Nov 14, 2018)

@bug
I see, thank you.


----------



## Noztra (Nov 14, 2018)

So maybe someone should go back and remove RTX, DLSS features as a positive from all the reviews...

https://www.techpowerup.com/249557/battlefield-v-with-rtx-initial-tests-performance-halved

Like a mentioned before, how can an untested set of features be listed as positive is so strange to me. Its like buying a Tesla with Elon Musk saying "Some day in the future, this car will be autonomous" and then the reviewer is saying that autonomous driving is great about the car, but never tested it. You can't list stuff as good on a promise.

On 2080ti you are getting 1080p/60fps. Good luck playing on 2080/2070.


----------



## romeozulu (Nov 14, 2018)

Noztra said:


> So maybe someone should go back and remove RTX, DLSS features as a positive from all the reviews...
> 
> https://www.techpowerup.com/249557/battlefield-v-with-rtx-initial-tests-performance-halved
> 
> ...



Settle down man, this is day 1 of RTX.


----------



## bug (Nov 14, 2018)

Noztra said:


> So maybe someone should go back and remove RTX, DLSS features as a positive from all the reviews...
> 
> https://www.techpowerup.com/249557/battlefield-v-with-rtx-initial-tests-performance-halved
> 
> ...


On a tech site, new tech is always a pro.


----------



## Noztra (Nov 14, 2018)

romeozulu said:


> Settle down man, this is day 1 of RTX.



I am calm. 

But doesn't change my point.


----------



## EarthDog (Nov 14, 2018)

Calm isn't requesting someone go back and remove points from a review. That talking point stems from emotion, not rational thought...

The positive is that it is new tech and from the demos, makes things look awesome. Performance, from what we know, isn't positive, but again it is the FIRST time this was implemented in a game and on GPUs... this happens and most certainly doesn't warrant such a knee jerk reaction and to not mention both the  positives AND negatives as his review and most others have done.


----------



## bug (Nov 14, 2018)

EarthDog said:


> Calm isn't requesting someone go back and remove points from a review. That talking point stems from emotion, not rational thought...
> 
> The positive is that it is new tech and from the demos, makes things look awesome. Performance, from what we know, isn't positive, but again it is the FIRST time this was implemented in a game and on GPUs... this happens and most certainly doesn't warrant such a knee jerk reaction and to not mention both the  positives AND negatives as his review and most others have done.


Regardless on how entitled people are, this is tech that for decades required render farms and offline work, that is now starting to work in real time. That is a huge step in the right direction. It's not the last step, but it's still huge in my book.


----------



## StanleyLelnats (Nov 26, 2018)

I've read both of your reviews (This and the MSI RTX 2070 Gaming Z) but am still split on which one to buy. If you had to choose one, which one would you go with?


----------



## bug (Nov 26, 2018)

StanleyLelnats said:


> I've read both of your reviews (This and the MSI RTX 2070 Gaming Z) but am still split on which one to buy. If you had to choose one, which one would you go with?


Nobody can tell you that. 2080 is significantly faster, so worth it if you have the cash to spare. But if you're not going to play the latest and greatest or don't plan on playing at 4k, you might not need the 2080.
Here's another comparison that may help you decide: https://www.hardocp.com/article/2018/10/22/rtx_2070_vs_2080_gtx_1080_ti_1070/


----------



## StanleyLelnats (Nov 26, 2018)

bug said:


> Nobody can tell you that. 2080 is significantly faster, so worth it if you have the cash to spare. But if you're not going to play the latest and greatest or don't plan on playing at 4k, you might not need the 2080.
> Here's another comparison that may help you decide: https://www.hardocp.com/article/2018/10/22/rtx_2070_vs_2080_gtx_1080_ti_1070/



I think I replied to the wrong thread initially. I meant the Zotac RTX 2070 Amp Extreme vs the MSI RTX 2070 Gaming Z.


----------

